# Been awhile, new Ollie pictures!(lots of photos!)



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Ollie is 16 months old now and 65 lbs of pure fluff! He's still a super busy pup, we were training in agility and herding on the same day every week(though we're on a bit of a break right now because I have a very sick cat with very high vet bills) but he loved it and was ready to go for each training session. Now that he's older we've also increased our hiking distance and going 10+ miles.. he is the best hiking buddy! Neither of us can wait for March when our lure coursing club events start up again! Last year we took him camping at the Grand Canyon and this year we're hoping to go camping again but up in Northern California, I just love how up for anything he is... He has been a phenomenal first GSD! He also met my mom for the first time(she flew out from Michigan for Xmas) and was instantly in love with her

Some video, the first of some herding(though not actual training just at an event) and the second of he and my husbands dog having fun during one of our hikes. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PY0nX0ZH-rs

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A14yngZD4z4


Ollie by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Ollie by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Ollie by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Ollie by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Ollie by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Ollie by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Hating Christmas Ollie by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Ollie by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Ollie by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Ollie by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Ollie by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Ollie by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Ollie by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Some photos with my mom - for size comparison she is 5' 

Ollie and my mom by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Ollie and my mom by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Ollie and my mom by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Ollie and my mom by Carriesue82, on Flickr

From our trip to Seaport village, this was taken in front of the USS Midway

Ollie and my mom by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Ollie by Carriesue82, on Flickr


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Yup still more... I take A LOT of pictures, couldn't help it I got a few new lenses! 


Ollie by Carriesue82, on Flickr

SoCal puppy

Ollie by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Ollie by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Ollie by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Ollie by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Ollie by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Ollie by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Ollie by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Ollie by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Cardiff by the sea, California by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Cardiff by the sea, California by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Too cool for school by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Mr. Ollie - 85mm by Carriesue82, on Flickr


You look so regal... by Carriesue82, on Flickr


85mm lens fun by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Thanks for looking!!


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

I really enjoyed the photos of Ollie and your mom, she seems happy with him.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Gretchen said:


> I really enjoyed the photos of Ollie and your mom, she seems happy with him.


She calls him her 'Grand-dog', lol(my husband and I don't want kids)... I was initially worried he'd be totally aloof to her and maybe bark at her when she came in the house but he just immediately took to her, unusual for him.  He might also be getting a sable or bi-color little sister next year.


----------



## Oisin's Aoire (Jun 17, 2013)

gorgeous ! I do the same thing when I get new lenses lol Though we are quite done with lenses around here  

I love his deep coloring and build .


----------



## mcdanfam (Aug 27, 2013)

Love....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

wow  gorgeous, my mom call our dogs her grand puppies  grandmoms rock!


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

So jealous of your new lenses, really dying to get the 35mm. Really great shots, I also love the ones of Ollie and your mother! Ollie's a pretty small guy, if your mother is 5'!


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Oisin's Aoire said:


> gorgeous ! I do the same thing when I get new lenses lol Though we are quite done with lenses around here
> 
> I love his deep coloring and build .


Haha you and me both! Though I'd still really love a better zoom lens with IS. And thank you.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Rei said:


> So jealous of your new lenses, really dying to get the 35mm. Really great shots, I also love the ones of Ollie and your mother! Ollie's a pretty small guy, if your mother is 5'!


Thanks! The 50mm seems to have better bokeh but the 35mm images are so much more crisp and clear, at least on my old camera.  The 85mm beats them both but the focal length, oi vey!

And yeah Ollie's a light weight, actually at his last weigh in he was down to 64.5 and he's about 25 inches at the whither. Good agility size though.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Ooooo...I love me some Ollie picts!


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Carriesue said:


> Thanks! The 50mm seems to have better bokeh but the 35mm images are so much more crisp and clear, at least on my old camera.  The 85mm beats them both but the focal length, oi vey!
> 
> And yeah Ollie's a light weight, actually at his last weigh in he was down to 64.5 and he's about 25 inches at the whither. Good agility size though.


Haha, definitely a good summary of the three lenses!! I'm really going for the focal length with the 35mm, and then maybe upgrade the 50mm f/1.8 to a 50mm f/1.4, but who knows. The 85mm really is fantastic, but I wasn't kidding about the inconvenient focal length on a crop sensor camera!! Oof. It really says a lot about how much I love it, though, because I still use it all the time. 

I like Ollie's size! Trent would be a beast compared to him at 80 lbs and 27", it'll be fun seeing them side by side one day!


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

He is gorgeous!!!! I absolutely love his coloring.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Fixed the videos, not sure why they were just links the first time


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Rei said:


> Haha, definitely a good summary of the three lenses!! I'm really going for the focal length with the 35mm, and then maybe upgrade the 50mm f/1.8 to a 50mm f/1.4, but who knows. The 85mm really is fantastic, but I wasn't kidding about the inconvenient focal length on a crop sensor camera!! Oof. It really says a lot about how much I love it, though, because I still use it all the time.
> 
> I like Ollie's size! Trent would be a beast compared to him at 80 lbs and 27", it'll be fun seeing them side by side one day!


Thank you everyone!

If I had access to those big open fields like you do I'd definitely use the 85mm more! But since he has to stay on leash most of the time the 35mm works out great.  I can't wait to get up to Oregon again at some point though for picture taking!


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

A few more of my favorites 


Happy boi by Carriesue82, on Flickr


He will pose anywhere I ask <3 by Carriesue82, on Flickr


85mm lens fun by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Big Bad... Ollie? by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Cardiff by the sea, California by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Sleepy puppy by Carriesue82, on Flickr


----------



## jetdog (Oct 9, 2005)

Love the one with the antlers and lights, if looks could kill, well... he is a beautiful dog, love his coloring.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

jetdog said:


> Love the one with the antlers and lights, if looks could kill, well... he is a beautiful dog, love his coloring.


LOL thank you, I think he is quite glad Christmas is over.


----------



## Mrcjames31 (Sep 17, 2013)

Great photos he's so handsome


----------



## Oisin's Aoire (Jun 17, 2013)

If you are shooting a 1.5 crop , you won't really see the difference between the 1.8 and 1.4 ( 50MM) . The 1.4 costs so much more because the good glass extends out to the corners , whereas the 1.8 has more of a sweet spot. You ONLY get the sweet spot when you are shooting with a crop sense..once you go full frame only then will you see a difference ..you'll get some corner softness on the 1.8 as compared to the 1.4 ( on full frame) . I shoot Nikon , and they have a really nice 65mm micro that doubles as a super nice and fast portrait lens on a crop sense. I'm sure Canon has the equivalent. It is a nice compromise between the 50 and 85.

Anyway , I can talk lenses all day lol


----------



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

Beautiful! I wish I was that good of a photographer.<3


----------



## mcdanfam (Aug 27, 2013)

Carriesue said:


> A few more of my favorites
> 
> 
> Happy boi by Carriesue82, on Flickr
> ...


Just a quick question about your beautiful baby....I notice the pics playing in the surf....when you visit the beach, does your furbaby get runny stools? In the Keys ours would have runny stool for 2-3 hours every day after playing in the water....we visit a beach here in South Carolina very couple of weeks....they get runny stool as well....just wandering if that is a problem with our pups or if others have that happen? My husband thinks we should not allow them in the water...they may not be able to handle it....he thinks because the lake does not upset their tummy we should stick to the lakes. I can't love without the beach....so I hope this is not just our pups and it is normal for dogs to have this reaction to salt water....:-/ 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

mcdanfam said:


> Just a quick question about your beautiful baby....I notice the pics playing in the surf....when you visit the beach, does your furbaby get runny stools? In the Keys ours would have runny stool for 2-3 hours every day after playing in the water....we visit a beach here in South Carolina very couple of weeks....they get runny stool as well....just wandering if that is a problem with our pups or if others have that happen? My husband thinks we should not allow them in the water...they may not be able to handle it....he thinks because the lake does not upset their tummy we should stick to the lakes. I can't love without the beach....so I hope this is not just our pups and it is normal for dogs to have this reaction to salt water....:-/
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I have never noticed in either of my dogs who go to the beach though I've been having soft stool issues with my GSD for awhile so I wouldn't have noticed anyways... Lake water isn't necessarily safer though! Wish we had the option of a lake, not much water here in the desert.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

HeidiGS said:


> Beautiful! I wish I was that good of a photographer.<3


Thank you! I've been doing it less then a year so still much to learn and many improvements that can be made.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Beautiful pictures Carriesue!!


----------



## mcdanfam (Aug 27, 2013)

Carriesue said:


> I have never noticed in either of my dogs who go to the beach though I've been having soft stool issues with my GSD for awhile so I wouldn't have noticed anyways... Lake water isn't necessarily safer though! Wish we had the option of a lake, not much water here in the desert.



Oh....:-/ 

Thank you for letting me know....this is the only time they have soft stool...keep enjoying your beautiful baby....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

mcdanfam said:


> Oh....:-/
> 
> Thank you for letting me know....this is the only time they have soft stool...keep enjoying your beautiful baby....
> 
> ...


You might post a separate thread asking about it, there could be something to it... I just don't know enough to answer well enough.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Ollie, You are one handsome dude!


----------



## GSD Dad (Dec 3, 2013)

What a beautiful boy!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rinegunner (Apr 20, 2013)

He gets more handsome every time I see him. I like that he is staying so dark, he still looks a lot like January. Seems like he has the same endless drive too. Great pics.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> Ollie, You are one handsome dude!





GSD Dad said:


> What a beautiful boy!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks guys! 



Rinegunner said:


> He gets more handsome every time I see him. I like that he is staying so dark, he still looks a lot like January. Seems like he has the same endless drive too. Great pics.


Thanks! He's actually lost quite a bit of black on his legs and most dramatically on his chest, I didn't even notice until I was looking through some old photos, I'll have to see if I can find a good one to show.  I'm curious to see how he'll look around 2-3 years old.


----------



## Jaders (Jul 8, 2012)

Love Ollie pictures! Soooo Handsome !! 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Beautiful pics-your mom does seem really happy with Ollie-the ship pics are cool too


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I love Ollie photos  The sunglasses one was my favourite but the Christmas one was a close second


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

My oh my... Ollie has grown into a beautiful boy  Great pics!


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Ollie is gorgeous and you take fantastic pictures. Looks like Ollie has definitely been a very busy boy.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I don't know how I missed this thread but he is gorgeous!!! :wub:


----------



## megansha (Feb 20, 2014)

mego referred me to your Ollie, I've got a new puppy that she said resembles him and I'm flattered.  He's so handsome!


----------

